# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Nuevo integrante

## pipoNM

Compañeros, me presento hoy siendo un nuevo integrante del foro. Me gusta mucho el mundo de la magia e ilusión y estoy entrenando para poder presentarme en las cabañas de mi comunidad. Espero poder aprender mucho y ser mucho mejor gracias a sus consejos y a pesar de que no tengo una basta experiencia, estoy dispuesto a ayudar cuando sea necesario.

----------


## bydariogamer

Bienvenido al foro!!!

----------

